# Test Drive on Speed Channel - all about the M cars



## ortoman (Jan 7, 2006)

*By the way...*



HW said:


> then you must have never watched Top Gear or Fifth Gear.


These also can be downloaded with torrents software.

Allmost all episodes found here:

http://www.finalgear.com/


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

I have this recorded and saved from August...it is a very good documentary. I did a search on my Tivo to see when it would be on again and could not find it being aired again during the next 3 weeks.


----------



## izzygp (May 19, 2009)

I am looking high and low for this vid.
Can anyone tell me where I can find it.


----------



## BerfsBimmer (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow, you bumped an old one. Video can still be seen on YouTube


----------



## izzygp (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the clip. Unfortunately it is only 1 min out of the 60 min show.

This is the hardest vid to find!


----------



## BadgelessM3 (Dec 24, 2008)

euroe28m5 said:


> Hans Stuck is the Godfather of all BMW racing. His father set the land speed record in 1936 in an Auto Union (now Audi). I loved seeing Hans in the M6 on the Autobahn seemingly relaxed while driving 190+! For the folks that have no idea who he is, here is his bio:
> 
> Career
> 
> ...


PLease tell me this is a cut and paste? If not :eeps:


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

I always thought the reason Tommy Kendall moved to TV was because of this.



> On June 30, 1991 Kendall encountered a near fatal injury at Watkins Glen when a mechanical failure caused his car IMSA GTP car to leave the track. This occurred along the same area of track where JD McDuffie of NASCAR Winston Cup fame lost his life only a month later. Kendall speaks of this incident during Episode 3, Season 2 of the Speed Channel series, "Setup" as a "crossroads in his racing career." He returned to racing over a year later in August of 1992.


This is his crash.





*I've always enjoyed two car shows: Test Drive and Top Gear*


----------



## izzygp (May 19, 2009)

izzygp said:


> Thanks for the clip. Unfortunately it is only 1 min out of the 60 min show.
> 
> This is the hardest vid to find!


Still no luck on this episode. I actually just want to call the speed channel and get a disc couriered:dunno:


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Or, you can just keep digging up this thread every 3 or 4 years....the video should surface eventually....


----------

